# A new River Flow Report



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Down River Equipment said:


> Checkout this new River Flow Report that Ron has put together. He is still working on the details and it will evolve some over time, but this has a ton of info and is an extremely useful tool.
> 
> https://downriverequip.com/wp-content/uploads/Rons-Down-River-Daily-Report-6-22-15.pdf
> 
> We are lucky enough to have Ron working with us and he has an amazing wealth of info. Please don't hesitate to call us if you have any questions and let us know what you think of his Flow Report.


Holy kamoly! That rocks. Talk about your one-stop shop. Thanks DRE folks and Ron!


----------



## dbendell (Apr 8, 2012)

*Water flow*



Down River Equipment said:


> Checkout this new River Flow Report that Ron has put together. He is still working on the details and it will evolve some over time, but this has a ton of info and is an extremely useful tool.
> 
> https://downriverequip.com/wp-content/uploads/Rons-Down-River-Daily-Report-6-22-15.pdf
> 
> We are lucky enough to have Ron working with us and he has an amazing wealth of info. Please don't hesitate to call us if you have any questions and let us know what you think of his Flow Report.


Very nice work.....
Add Animas flow in Durango as well


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I have added the Animas at Durango to tomorrows daily report.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Super!
Many Thanks!!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*Flow Report updates and access*

Enhanced the "State Line" to include number of Snotel reporting sites.
Color coded the Snotel water values and temperatures.
Added explanatory text for Snotel water values and temperatures.
Header for each states define the historical flow values as mean or median.

The most recent Report is available at the following link:
https://downriverequip.com/


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Today's updated flow report is up:
River Flow | Down River Equipment Company


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Today's Down River Flow Report has been posted. Ron has added some features including hyperlinks that will take you to American Whitewater​ and the various permit offices. There are also links to purchase guide books, as well as to some great resource sites such as whitewatercampsites.com. 
We want to thank Ron for all his efforts on this and we are excited to see what is in the future.
https://downriverequip.com/wp-content/uploads/Downriver_Report4.pdf


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Very cool report, thank you.


----------

